# US Government-run "Sell your gold" gimmicks?



## WinTheMindWinTheDay (Jul 27, 2011)

All,

Recently, I have been having conversations, and discussions with my peers and friends in regards to all of the booming "We Buy Gold Online" companies that seem to be dotting up around on TV and internet advertisements. It would seem that this would be a good way for people to make good money here and now. However, something has come to my attention, and it makes me wonder. :scratch

Some, along with myself, speculate that perhaps the government, and the Federal Reserve are the parent funding of these "We Buy Gold" companies to simply bring real, liquid assets back into their coffers to try and reduce, if not slow down the increasing debt in this country. Meanwhile, the paper money they give back to those who sell it to them is worth less because now that they[the companies] have more of these precious metals, they can increase the resale value of the gold or silver, thus making even more money back to reduce, if not slow down the increasing debt by selling it back to the American population. A vicious cycle if you will. Has anyone else noticed this possibility, or done some research into it? I have not had much time to look deeply into a lot of these sort of things as I am deployed, but I would be happy to hear others' input, and research. It could just be a complete harebrained idea I have had lately, but you never know.

As it stands, the way the economy is going, people who trade precious metals in coin, round, bar, etc. right now for paper money, are merely going to make themselves that much more vulnerable to despair if or when the SHTF. I recently invested in silver when it was roaming between the $33 to $35 per ounce spot price with some money I had saved up. I figure that even if I don't sell it for a higher profit when I return from deployment, I have that much more of a chance for success and survival if/when SHTF. More of my "paper" and "digital" money will go to some more precious metals when I get back as well.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

I hadnt thought about that, I assumed that with the price of gold going up, these companies sprang up to take advantage of the high prices and bad economy by robbing people of their gold. My understanding is they pay ~40% of its actual value.
I would think it more likely that these companies would have organized crime ties than with the gubt. Theres too many of them to be that organized by the feds.

My parents went to FHS, and some family still lives there.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I've noticed this as well.I think its a scam.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Someone did a comparison and the offers ranged from 20% of melt value to nearly 90%. Even at a 75% value that means they're giving you $1200 for each ounce and can immediately turn around and sell it for around $1600 (as of today's date). That's a 33% profit on their "investment" and they can turn that profit essentially overnight. 

Heck, if I had enough capital laying around and the knowledge to know the actual gold content of what I was examining I'd consider this "career" path right now myself!


----------



## labouton (Jan 24, 2011)

and the govt. can always confiscate that gold as they have done before!


----------



## Dove150 (Jun 5, 2011)

I don't think enough people are holding enough gold for them to go after it like they did in the last depression. Could be wrong but I think they are going to be going after everything else and especially 401k's, they are the low hanging fruit this time around.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Dove150 said:


> I don't think enough people are holding enough gold for them to go after it like they did in the last depression. Could be wrong but I think they are going to be going after everything else and especially 401k's, they are the low hanging fruit this time around.


This was written over a year ago!

"What bothers me more is the fact the government is talking about confiscating all American's 401 K plans. Haven't you heard? The United States under Barack Obama's crazy spending sprees has become a credit risk. We are losing our credit worthiness around the world, and the countries that used to purchase our Treasury bonds are scrambling to get rid of them. With a country creating debt faster than any time in its history, the United States government is looking at possibilities to fund the debt and one of the possibilities is taxing your 401K at 100%. There's nothing in the Constitution that prevents them from doing so.

They will claim they are doing it for the security of your retirement claiming the last few years have proven to risky to 401K investors, and the government can provide a much more secure plan for your money. They will reinvent Social Security this way, and they are already drawing the plans to do so. Of course the hundreds of thousands of dollars your 401K promised you will be gone in a matter of months as the US government robs Americans once again of what is rightfully theirs.":gaah:


----------



## crazychickenlady (Jun 30, 2011)

RevWC said:


> ...the United States government is looking at possibilities to fund the debt and one of the possibilities is taxing your 401K at 100%. There's nothing in the Constitution that prevents them from doing so.


There may be nothing left to tax.


----------



## Dove150 (Jun 5, 2011)

*APMEX has stopped taking orders*

Just read APMEX

Attention -- Due to the uncertainty in the global precious metals markets, we will not be able to accept any additional orders until the global markets re-open in Asia. We expect to be accepting orders around 6:15 pm EST. Sunday August 7th, 2011, following the market open.

That's not a good sign, are they expecting a plunge?


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I don't think the government is behind it. There's a lot of money to be made buying scrap gold for half the price its actually worth. I'll buy your unwanted gold coins too.


----------



## crazychickenlady (Jun 30, 2011)

Dove150 said:


> Just read APMEX
> 
> Attention -- Due to the uncertainty in the global precious metals markets, we will not be able to accept any additional orders until the global markets re-open in Asia. We expect to be accepting orders around 6:15 pm EST. Sunday August 7th, 2011, following the market open.
> 
> That's not a good sign, are they expecting a plunge?


Yes, everyone will run to gold and silver. They will make more money selling later today. You can expect another record high for gold tomorrow.

Maybe I should invest in some gold panning equipment, along with more chickens and canning jars.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Dove150 said:


> Just read APMEX
> 
> Attention -- Due to the uncertainty in the global precious metals markets, we will not be able to accept any additional orders until the global markets re-open in Asia. We expect to be accepting orders around 6:15 pm EST. Sunday August 7th, 2011, following the market open.
> 
> That's not a good sign, are they expecting a plunge?


APMEX is where I purchase my Silver, a very startling alert! Israel's stocks dropped 7% today too!:shtf:


----------



## Dove150 (Jun 5, 2011)

On open gold jumpped to 1697.70 new all time high but it didn't stay there long. Almost an hour later and it's dropped to 1688.60.

Silver didn't rocket, it's at 38.95 +.63.

Do you think there will be profit taking in gold tonight?


----------

